# can I use regular aquarium gravel in my refugium?



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi All!

Im building a refugium out of acrylic and of course using cheato and carpaula and was wondeirng if I can use regular aquarium gravel in my fuge? I have a bunch of red gravel left from one of my freshwater tanks and though I know not to use it in the reef, can I use a bit of it in the fuge as a substrate?

Thanks!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

You can and it won't hurt anything but sand is better.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

it wouldnt be a problem but it would be better to use sand or fuge mud.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you can also go Bar bottom as well... or liverock rubble.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks very much! deep mud so I get a plenum effect to help kill nitrates?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i wouldt use it, you can, but its just gonna be a spot for lots of crap to settle, and it will be hard to syphon, i would use sand, or live rock rubble.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

my understanding (I'm a FW only guy for now) is that you should never be syphoning out your "fuge" anyway. the mud or super mud or whatever (there's several diffrent kinds) and cheeto or the like gets good results and keeps nitrates / nitrites in check.


----------

